# upgrading my Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family video card



## flehtchure (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey i bought a laptop and i wanna play fallout 3 but systemrequirements lab says my graphics card isn`t god enough. What can i do. My laptop is a gateway mt6728 the video card is a Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## flehtchure (Nov 15, 2008)

when i said graphics there i meant video


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Identify your video controller... try here:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-022768.htm


----------



## maddboarder (Nov 15, 2008)

i have the same problem and have found out that you need to increase the memory allocated to the graphics card, mine is set at 10mb when it needs to be set at 128mb. i havent found out how to but thought i might give you a heads up in case you work it out. if you do let me know


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

To increase the allocated (Shared) memory for your video card you have to go into the BIOS and adjust it. That is if you have that option.
Bill


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

the game im tryin to play says i need a supported DX9-compatible video card with a resent driver

where do i get one of those?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

When I was active on the Fallout 3 forums we got posts like this every day. The short answer is, get a new computer. The long answer is, upgrading a laptop's video card is nigh impossible, and usually must be done by a professional and is very expensive and if you want to play games on a computer you should have gotten a gaming laptop with a decent graphics card in the first place or just got a desktop because it's too late now. If the game needs a DX9 and/or shader 2.0b compatible card, and you don't have one, then there's nothing you can do. Even if you could miraculously get the game to run with an Intel graphics chipset it would be like watching a slideshow.


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

where can i get a new graphics card?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You can't, for a laptop.


----------

